# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  PSTN Splitter με πολλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές

## emmanuelt

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Μπορώ να έχω πίσω από ένα PSTN Splitter περισσότερες από μία συσκευές ;

Έχω κάνει την ακόλουθη συνδεσμολογία:


[τηλ.γραμμή] ---> [pstn splitter] ---> [τηλ. δίκτυο σπιτιού] -->  [συσκευή 1] --> [συσκευή 2] --> [συσκευή n...]
 |
 |
 ν[ADSL Router]

Δηλαδή, το splitter υποδέχεται την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και την διαχωρίζει. Ο ένας κλάδος οδηγεί στον ADSL router και ο άλλος στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού. Οι τηλεφωνικές πρίζες είναι συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά.

Ακούω, κατά καιρούς, διάφορες απόψεις επί του θέματος, όπως για παράδειγμα ότι το κάθε splitter μπορεί να "σηκώσει" μόνο μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή, και ότι σε όλες τις συσκευές, fax, συναγερμούς κλπ. θα πρέπει να έχω από ένα φίλτρο.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι ισχύει απ' όλα αυτά ;
Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς μπορεί να αποφύγει το φίλτρο σε κάθε συσκευή (αν η παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία είναι λάθος) ;
Αν όντως χρησιμοποιώντας κανείς το PSTN splitter του παρόχου χρειάζεται splitter ή filter σε κάθε τηλ. συσκευή, γνωρίζει κανείς πώς θα μπορούσα να επιτύχω την παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία με κάποιο άλλο τύπο splitter που να μπορεί να "σηκώσει" περισσότερες συσκευές ;

Να σημειώσω ότι η παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία ήδη λειτουργεί σ' εμένα εδώ και περίπου ένα χρόνο, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να μη σημαίνει οτι είναι και σωστή.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ariadgr

Μια χαρά είναι η παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία, και μόνος σου επιβεβαιώνεις ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά.  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Η συνδεσμολογία που έχεις είναι η βέλτιστη για τον συγχρονισμό του DSL σήματος.
Απλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και ανάλογα πόσες τηλεφωνικές συσκευές συνδέονται ταυτόχρονα και τι είδους είναι, ενδέχεται να υπάρχει θέμα με την τηλεφωνία. Και αυτό διότι κανονικά δεν πρέπει να είναι ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένα στην ίδια γραμμή πάνω από 2-3 τηλέφωνα.
Επίσης σε VoIP τηλεφωνία, είναι εμφανέστερο αυτό το πρόβλημα, αφού η τάση που δίνει το router δεν επαρκή για πάνω από 2 τηλέφωνα.

----------


## emmanuelt

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου ariadgr.

Ο λόγος που ψάχνω για επιβεβαίωση είναι επειδή κάθε φορά που παρουσιάζεται μια βλάβη στο δίκτυο ADSL/τηλεφωνία (Forthnet) οι "τεχνικοί" μου λένε πως δεν θα πρέπει να έχω πάνω από μία συσκευή σε κάθε φίλτρο ή splitter και οτι η συνδεσμολογία αυτή είναι λανθασμένη.

Βέβαια, μετά το τηλεφώνημα στην υποστήριξη και αφού κάνουν ο,τι κάνουν ( reset ; ), η γραμμή (τηλέφωνο και Internet) λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Είπα λοιπόν να το επιβεβαιώσω μήπως έχουν δίκιο οι άνθρωποι...

- - - Updated - - -

Ευχαριστώ jkoukos, αλλά η ερώτηση δεν είναι αν μπορώ να έχω περισσότερες από μία συσκευές σε μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή, αλλά αν μπορώ να έχω δύο η περισσότερες συσκευές μετά το splitter.

Φαντάζομαι πως αν βάλω ένα φίλτρο πριν από κάθε συσκευή, δεν άλλάζει ο γενικός κανόνας για το πόσες συσκευές μπορώ να έχω ανά τηλεφωνική γραμμή (είτε έχω ένα φίλτρο είτε περισσότερα)...

Η ερώτηση είναι αν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο φίλτρο ή στο splitter.

----------


## sdikr

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου ariadgr.
> 
> Ο λόγος που ψάχνω για επιβεβαίωση είναι επειδή κάθε φορά που παρουσιάζεται μια βλάβη στο δίκτυο ADSL/τηλεφωνία (Forthnet) οι "τεχνικοί" μου λένε πως δεν θα πρέπει να έχω πάνω από μία συσκευή σε κάθε φίλτρο ή splitter και οτι η συνδεσμολογία αυτή είναι λανθασμένη.
> 
> Βέβαια, μετά το τηλεφώνημα στην υποστήριξη και αφού κάνουν ο,τι κάνουν ( reset ; ), η γραμμή (τηλέφωνο και Internet) λειτουργούν κανονικά.
> 
> Είπα λοιπόν να το επιβεβαιώσω μήπως έχουν δίκιο οι άνθρωποι...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


στο φίλτρο - σπλιτερ οχι, στην γραμμή ναι

----------


## emmanuelt

Δηλαδή sdikr το splitter δεν είναι κατ' ουσία ένα φίλτρο ;

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή sdikr το splitter δεν είναι κατ' ουσία ένα φίλτρο ;


Είναι ενα ταφ μαζί με φίλτρο

Θα μπορούσες να έχεις ενα ταφ, να βάλεις εκεί το φιλτρο και μέτα απο το φίλτρο μπορείς να βάλεις όσες συσκευές θέλεις (και σου επιτρέπει η γραμμή σου).


Δυστυχώς όμως δεν θα βγάλεις ακρή με την υποστήριξη κάποιου παροχου,  όποτε ή βάζεις φίλτρο σε κάθε συσκευή ώστε μετά να σου πούνε ααα βλέπουμε βραχυκύκλωμα ή τους λες οτι έχεις φίλτρο σε κάθε συσκευή που στην πραγματικότητα έχεις.

Για γραμμές forthnet θα έλεγα πως οι δυο συσκευές είναι το όριο

----------


## emmanuelt

Ευχαριστώ πολύ sdikr.

----------


## jkoukos

Κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τι ρωτούσες κι ανέλυσα περισσότερο τι ισχύει πραγματικά όσον αφορά τον περιορισμό.
Όπως έγραψε και ο sdikr, spliter/φίλτρο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Απλά το πρώτο έχει και μία ακόμη έξοδο για το modem (μέσω εσωτερικού ταφ).
Η δουλειά τους είναι να επιτρέπουν την διέλευση των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων της τηλεφωνίας, αποκόπτοντας τις αντίστοιχες υψηλές του DSL σήματος, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός πόσες συσκευές θα συνδέσεις πάνω σε ένα από αυτά. Ο μόνο περιορισμός που ισχύει είναι πόσες τηλεφωνικές συσκευές μπορεί να υποστηρίξει η γραμμή του παρόχου.

Μπορείς να βάλεις όσα φίλτρα θέλεις. Η τηλεφωνία θα εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει αλλά θα έχεις κάποια (μικρή ή μεγάλη) απώλεια στον συγχρονισμό. Συνήθως το κάνουμε όταν δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε την ιδανική (δική σου εγκατάσταση) και αναγκαστικά το modem είναι σε άλλη θέση μακρυά από την είσοδο της γραμμής από την πρώτη πρίζα.

----------


## emmanuelt

Ευχαριστώ jkoukos.

Άρα απ' ότι φαίνεται (και απ' ό,τι υποψιαζόμουν), λένε πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν στην υποστήριξη της Forthnet...

Γνωρίζεις μήπως, ή κάποιος άλλος, πώς μπορεί να τεκμηριωθεί ότι η δυνατότητα του φίλτρου (ή splitter - από την πλευρά του τηλεφώνου) να φιλτράρει, δεν εξαρτάται από το πλήθος των συσκευών που είναι συνδεδεμένες πάνω σε αυτό ;

----------


## jkoukos

Ένα απλό παθητικό Low Pass Filter είναι. Επιτρέπει να περάσουν οι χαμηλές συχνότητες της τηλεφωνίας.
Πίσω από αυτό μπορείς να συνδέσεις όσες συσκευές επιθυμείς και ουσιαστικά όσες θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση από τον πάροχο, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που δεν έβαζες κανένα φίλτρο στην γραμμή (π.χ. δεν σ' ενδιέφερε το DSL).

Με απλά λόγια είτε έχεις 1 φίλτρο, είτε 100, το τηλεφωνικό σήμα θα περάσει απ' όλα προς τις συσκευές.
Όμως πόσες συσκευές μπορεί να είναι ταυτόχρονα στην γραμμή, δεν εξαρτάται από το πλήθος των φίλτρων, αλλά από το πόσες αντέχει το σήμα που στέλνει ο πάροχος από το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## emmanuelt

Ευχαριστώ jkoukos,

Το έχω πλέον ξεκαθαρίσει.

Μήπως γνωρίζεις και αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ενισχύσει κανείς το σήμα του παρόχου, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να συνδέσει περισσότερες συσκευές στη γραμμή του, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει εξ όσων γνωρίζω. Αλλά ο περιορισμός αυτός έχει να κάνει παντού. Ακόμη δηλαδή και σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο υπάρχει περιορισμός πόσες συσκευές μπορείς να συνδέσεις στην ίδια θύρα εξόδου.
Ο γενικός κανόνας που ισχύει παντού είναι ότι συνδέουμε το μέγιστο 2-3 συσκευές παράλληλα στην ίδια γραμμή. Απλά το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δίνει πολλαπλές ανεξάρτητες εξόδους για σύνδεση πολλών συσκευών, που ωστόσο *δεν* είναι παράλληλα συνδεδεμένα, οπότε δεν επηρεάζεται από το πλήθος των συσκευών.

----------


## deserter

> Δεν υπάρχει εξ όσων γνωρίζω. Αλλά ο περιορισμός αυτός έχει να κάνει παντού. Ακόμη δηλαδή και σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο υπάρχει περιορισμός πόσες συσκευές μπορείς να συνδέσεις στην ίδια θύρα εξόδου.
> Ο γενικός κανόνας που ισχύει παντού είναι ότι συνδέουμε το μέγιστο 2-3 συσκευές παράλληλα στην ίδια γραμμή. Απλά το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δίνει πολλαπλές ανεξάρτητες εξόδους για σύνδεση πολλών συσκευών, που ωστόσο *δεν* είναι παράλληλα συνδεδεμένα, οπότε δεν επηρεάζεται από το πλήθος των συσκευών.


jkoukos εχω το FritzBox 7590 και προσφατα ρυθμισα την τηλεφωνια πανω του. Ειναι η ΜΟΝΗ συσκευη στη γραμμη μου. Ενω εχω εντυπωσιαστει απο την σταθεροτητα του FritZ και τις δυνατοτητες τοσο στην τηλεφωνια οσο και τις δυνατοτητες του γενικα, αντιμετωπιζω εντονα το θεματακι με τα 3 τηλεφωνα ταυτοχρονα στη γραμμη. Η γραμμη μου ειναι VoiP απο ΟΤΕ και επειδη εχω τεχνικο γραφειο με 3 υπαλληλους, οταν το σηκώσουν ΚΑΙ οι 3 ταυτοχρονα τοτε αποδυναμωνεται στο 60% η φωνη του συνομιλητη μου στη γραμμή. Με 2 τηλέφωνα δουλεύει παντα τελεια. Το παράξενο ειναι οτι με τα 3 τηλεφωνα ολα να απαντανε ταυτοχρονα ειναι Hit Or Miss. Οταν ο συνομιλητης μου με καλει απο σταθερο τοτε 8 στις 10 φορες δουλευει χωρις διακοπες, Οταν ομως με καλει απο κινητο δουλευει 1 στις 10 ... Προφανως το προβλημα απο οσο αντιλαμβανομαι εχει να κανει με τα 54Volt Max που δινει ο ΟΤΕ. Γνωρίζεις αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να αυξησω λιγο αυτο το οριο για να σταθεροποιησω την κατασταση με τα 3 τηλεφωνα ? Ειμαι οριακα και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ χρειαζομαι περισσοτερα απο 3. Επισης η λυση με το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο δεν με εξυπηρετει μιας και με νοιαζει η ταυτοχρονη απαντηση και ΟΧΙ η "Πάσα" της κλησης σε αλλο υπαλληλο. Σ'ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jkoukos

Το έγραψα πριν ότι δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει συσκευή (που δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει) για ενίσχυση της τάσης του αναλογικού σήματος.
Και όπως ανέφερα πριν δεν είναι θέμα του Fritz, του Speedport γενικά των router. Είναι κοινό θέμα όλων των συσκευών που δουλεύουν σαν τηλεφωνικά κέντρα. Γι' αυτό και σε αυτά υπάρχουν πολλαπλές θύρες με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς της κλήσης ή 3μερoύς επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τους, κάτι που γίνεται και στο Fritz.

----------


## deserter

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλέ μου. Απλώς απο οσο θυμαμαι πριν παω σε VDSL + VoiP δουλευαν κανονικα τα 3 τηλεφωνα χωρις θεματα. Οσο ημουν ADSL και χωρις VoiP. Λογικά κατι αλλαξε με το VoiP η οχι ?

----------


## jkoukos

Το αναλογικό σήμα μπορεί να λειτουργεί παράλληλα, όχι όμως το ψηφιακό. Η τάση έρχεται μέσω του αναλογικού σήματος. Σε ψηφιακό (όπως είναι το VoIP) δεν υπάρχει τάση και αναπαράγεται μόνο από τον router για να εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν τα απλά αναλογικά τηλέφωνα που έχουμε. Όμως δεν έχει επαρκεί ισχύ, όση ερχόταν από το αστικό κέντρο στο αναλογικό σήμα.
Δεν είναι θέμα ADSL ή VDSL. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και σε ISDN γραμμές, όπου η τάση αναπαραγόταν από το Netmod. Κι εκεί δεν μπορούσες να έχεις ταυτόχρονα πάνω από 2-3 συσκευές στην ίδια θύρα.

----------


## deserter

> Το αναλογικό σήμα μπορεί να λειτουργεί παράλληλα, όχι όμως το ψηφιακό. Η τάση έρχεται μέσω του αναλογικού σήματος. Σε ψηφιακό (όπως είναι το VoIP) δεν υπάρχει τάση και αναπαράγεται μόνο από τον router για να εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν τα απλά αναλογικά τηλέφωνα που έχουμε. Όμως δεν έχει επαρκεί ισχύ, όση ερχόταν από το αστικό κέντρο στο αναλογικό σήμα.
> Δεν είναι θέμα ADSL ή VDSL. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και σε ISDN γραμμές, όπου η τάση αναπαραγόταν από το Netmod. Κι εκεί δεν μπορούσες να έχεις ταυτόχρονα πάνω από 2-3 συσκευές στην ίδια θύρα.


Κατατοπιστικότατος για άλλη μια φορά. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## Moho

Έχεις σκεφτεί να συνδέσεις πάνω στο FritzBox ένα ασύρματο (DECT) τηλέφωνο και να αντικαταστήσεις έτσι ένα από τα 3 ενσύρματα που χρησιμοποιείς; Νομίζω πως αυτή η αλλαγή είναι η πιο απλή & οικονομική λύση στην υπόθεσή σου...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι όμως παράλληλα με τις αναλογικές θύρες, όπως το θέλει. Βασικά ούτε και η κάθε αναλογική θύρα είναι με την άλλη.Μόνο αν συνδεθούν όλες οι συσκευές σε μία.

----------


## Moho

Δεν γίνεται να μπει από ένα ενσύρματο τηλέφωνο στην κάθε μία από τις δύο αναλογικές θύρες *και* να συνδεθεί και ένα DECT ασύρματα *και* να χτυπάνε όλα μαζί παράλληλα? Όπως γίνεται στα ring groups δηλαδή  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Παράλληλα θα κτυπούν όλα μαζί, δεν υπάρχει θέμα σε αυτό. Αλλά *δεν* μιλούν όλοι ταυτόχρονα. Ο πρώτος που θα απαντήσει στην κλήση, αμέσως *κόβει* όλους τους άλλους. 
Ο φίλος θέλει αν σηκώσουν όλοι μαζί τα ακουστικά, να επικοινωνούν όλοι τους ταυτόχρονα. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε αναλογική τηλεφωνία ή μόνον στην ίδια θύρα του router, ΡΒΧ κλπ. Ποτέ δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε ψηφιακή γραμμή ή αντίστοιχη τηλεφωνική συσκευή (όπως είναι και τα ασύρματα).

----------


## Moho

Ouch, δεν κατάλαβα πως θέλει να τα κάνει κυριολεκτικά ντούμπλεξ όλα μαζί. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ κανένα FritzBox για να ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, αλλά σίγουρα δεν διαθέτουν κάποιο feature τύπου conference για να μιλάνε όλοι μαζί;

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι και δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε καμία συσκευή στην ίδια αναλογική θύρα. Μπορεί να γίνει συνδιάσκεψη αλλά μεταξύ διαφορετικών θυρών. Έτσι λειτουργούν όλα τα ΡΒΧ, αλλά δεν το θέλει ο φίλος και ούτε την μεταβίβαση της κλήσης.



> Επισης η λυση με το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο δεν με εξυπηρετει μιας και με νοιαζει η ταυτοχρονη απαντηση και ΟΧΙ η "Πάσα" της κλησης σε αλλο υπαλληλο

----------


## deserter

> Όχι και δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε καμία συσκευή στην ίδια αναλογική θύρα. Μπορεί να γίνει συνδιάσκεψη αλλά μεταξύ διαφορετικών θυρών. Έτσι λειτουργούν όλα τα ΡΒΧ, αλλά δεν το θέλει ο φίλος και ούτε την μεταβίβαση της κλήσης.


Ακριβώς έτσι  :Razz:   Φιλε μου jkoukos να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο σχετικά με το QoS του FritzBox μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις. Όταν έχω τα Torrent ανοιχτά, δημιουργείται πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο. Ακόμη και όταν ΔΕΝ κατεβάζω με το Full Available Bandwidth. (Έχω VDSL αλλά λόγω περιοχής φουλάρω στα 21 Mbps.) Στην ουσία ο συνομιλητής μου με ακούει κανονικά αλλά όταν μιλάει αυτός, εγω τον ακούω με απίστευτα πολλά κενά. Περίμενα πως αυτό θα λυνότανε αν απλώς κλείσω τα Torrents αλλά προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη διαπίστωσα οτι ο μόνος τρόπος για να επανέλθει το Crystal Clear Sound και Quality στην γραμμή μου είναι να επανεκκινήσω το Router. Αν επανεκκινήσω το Router και κάνω για συνεχόμενες μέρες Browsing αλλά και οποιοδήποτε είδους κατέβασμα μέσω Browser το τηλέφωνο πραγματικά λειτουργεί τέλεια.  Πίστευα πως θα λυθεί με QoS αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι έχω καταννοήσει πλήρως το πως λειτουργεί το QoS στο FritzBox. Όταν πάω στο Internet - Filters - Prioritization στα Real-Time Applications το Internet Telephony ειναι Pre-configured. Αυτο δεν σημαινει πως θα επρεπενα μην αντιμετωπίζω προβλημα με το τηλεφωνο απο τη στιγμη που εκει είναι πρώτο στη λίστα ? Επίσης πρόσφατα πρόσθεσα και το Internet Telephony στο Prioritized Applications αλλα δεν δοκιμασα να δω ακομη αν κανει διαφορα. Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου δωσεις τα φωτα σου σε σχεση με το ΠΩΣ πρεπει να ρυθμισω το QoS στο FritzBox ?

----------


## jkoukos

Βάλλε στο Background τα torrents. Υπόψη ότι το QoS παίζει μόνο στο Upload (σε όλα τα router). Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να καθυστερούμε τις πολλαπλές συνδέσεις στο Up που ανοίγουν τα Ρ2Ρ, οπότε ουσιαστικά καθυστερούμε και τις απαντήσεις.
Προσωπικά δεν είχα θέμα, αλλά δεν έκανα βαριά χρήση torrents

----------


## deserter

> Βάλλε στο Background τα torrents. Υπόψη ότι το QoS παίζει μόνο στο Upload (σε όλα τα router). Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να καθυστερούμε τις πολλαπλές συνδέσεις στο Up που ανοίγουν τα Ρ2Ρ, οπότε ουσιαστικά καθυστερούμε και τις απαντήσεις.
> Προσωπικά δεν είχα θέμα, αλλά δεν έκανα βαριά χρήση torrents


Επιλέγοντας την IP του υπολογιστή που κατεβάζει Torrents και την επιλογή BitTorrent έτσι ?

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά.

----------

